# la portée de quelque chose / à portée



## Jazzlhin

Hola me pueden ayudar a traducir esta palabra por favor?

La signification et la *portée* de cette démarche seron tout autres que celles qui président à celle mise en oevre dans la sphère privée.


----------



## Marlluna

Hola Jazzlhin. La traducción de "portée" es, en general, "alcance", pero quizás te pueda ir bien "impacto", en este caso.


----------



## Jazzlhin

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Hola!

Sé que "à longue portée" puede traducirse como "de largo alcance". En este contexto, sin embargo, esa opción no termina de convencerme:

"Disons à longue portée, et loin des Grecs, que le clinamen est sujet, ou plus exactement subjectivation".

Hasta aquí: "Digamos, de largo alcance, y lejos de los griegos, que el clinamen es sujeto, o más exactamente, subjetivación".

Pero "de largo alcance" no me agrada, insisto...


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Intuyo que quiere decir mirando lejos ya que el cnrtl no da ninguna opción especial para portée con un adjetivo. Probablemente se tenga que traducir por una perífrasis.

Digamos, si miramos muy atrás y lejos de los griegos...
Digamos que, hasta donde alcancemos y lejos de los griegos, el clinamen...
Digamos retrocediendo mucho...

Son ideas que espero sean el punto de partida para la traducción definitiva.


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

Con grandes dudas:

_Digamos, remontándonos hasta los griegos, _


REAL  ACADEMIA  ESPAÑOLA 
*remontar**.*

*15. *prnl. Retroceder hasta una época pasada. _Este historiador se ha remontado hasta la época prehistórica._


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Sí, por ahí pasa... He visto que la expresión se usa mucho con instrumentos tales como teléfonos, etc., que permiten efectuar comunicaciones "de largo alcance"...


----------



## kuikailer

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai une p'tit problème avec cette expression toute faite:

"Le message qu'on veut nous faire entendre serait-il que nos 'valeurs et principes de coopératives' *sont sans portée ni mérite ?"

*Lo estoy intentando como:

"El mensaje que nos quiere hacer entender es que "nuestros valores y principios cooperativos no tienen ni mérito ni puertas ?"

Supongo que vendrá a ser algo como "ni chicha ni limoná" pero quedaría algo fuera de contexto.... ¿una mano?

Merçi


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

*Portée* tiene bastantes significados y sinónimos. Todo dependerá del resto del texto.

Podría ser: no tiene ni importancia / efecto / consecuencias etc. ni mérito.

Los sinónimos *aquí.*


----------



## rolandbascou

On oppose deux démarches : la première du domaine public, par opposition a "celle" du domaine privé, et l´on dit que "la signification et la portée" serán diferentes "toutes autres" sin hacer comparación de valor.
Sin embargo "toutes autres" tiene a menudo el matiz de superioridad.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

kuikailer said:


> "Le message qu'on veut nous faire entendre serait-il que nos 'valeurs et principes de coopératives' *sont sans portée ni mérite ?"
> *



Como ya habrás podido comprobar, *kuikailer*, *portée *no tiene nada que ver con *puerta *sino con *alcance*, entre otras equivalencias.

Para mí, en tu frase, *portée *podría ser traducido por *trascendencia*. 




rolandbascou said:


> On oppose deux démarches : la première du domaine public, par opposition a "celle" du domaine privé, et l´on dit que "la signification et la portée" serán diferentes "toutes autres" sin hacer comparación de valor.
> Sin embargo "toutes autres" tiene a menudo el matiz de superioridad.



*Roland *a été ici victime du regroupement "sauvage" de deux fils: l'un datant d'aujourd'hui et l'autre du mois de septembre, auquel il a répondu.

Pour éviter ce phénomène se produisant assez souvent, je suggérerais de porter une indication suffisamment visible en tête de la nouvelle consultation.


----------



## yserien

Hay una portée física y otra moral.
El alcance de un fusil.
El alcance de la ley del botellón.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Y "a la distancia"?

Lo que me mantiene en la duda es que su traducción exacta parecería ser "de largo alcance"


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Aquí tengo otra expresión similar... habla de un "progrès à longue portée"... creo que aquí sí hay que traducir como "de largo alcance"...


----------



## kuikailer

Comme d'habitude, j'ai révisé les choses apprises les semaines précédentes et j'ai vu que je n'ai pas apprécié votre participation...

 Merci à tous
Gracias


----------



## sugus27

Hola, me cuesta traducir la última parte de esta frase "la portée de ce dont elle retourne". No entiendo qué quiere decir. Me podrían ayudar?? GRacias!!

"J’ai souvent vu des gens arrêtés devant l’œuvre qui mettent du temps à comprendre la portée de ce dont elle retourne."


----------



## nxtx

"... comprender el alcance de lo que la obra trata"?
Pero mejor espera otros comentarios


----------



## Argentus

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​_*
no me queda claro el significado de "à portée générale". Alguien tiene alguna idea?

La frase es: "Tous les actes à portée générale du pouvoir reglamentaire ne sont pas de loi au sens formel, mais en sont au sens materiel."

Gracias!*
_


----------



## sophieteste

Hola,

Le sens de la phrase est le suivant:

Le pouvoir réglementaire ne fait pas la loi (c'est le pouvoir législatif qui a cette prérogative), mais certains des actes qu'il promulgue, notamment ceux qui ont *une portée générale*, ont valeur de loi dans les faits (dans la réalité), parce qu'ils ont un caractère général, ils s'adressent à tous les citoyens.

"à portée générale" (j'aurais plutôt écrit "de portée générale" mais bon..) signifie que l'acte en question a un caractère général, son impact est général, il a en ce sens autant d'importance qu'une loi. 

En español propongo : * de alcance general * o *de carácter general*


----------



## Argentus

Merci beaucoup!


----------

